# how long will it take to lose puppy fur?



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Haha....
All that fur is probably because it was spring time 

Their coat really changes and develops until 2 years from what I've heard but others who know more can chime in on that one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

